# 1990 Audi 200 Turbo 10V Ignition Adjustments



## paaudiman (Jul 12, 2004)

My car has about 170K mi and has been serviced by local dealer. It runs fine, but fuel economy is kind of low and starter spins longer then it did before for the engine start. Does any body know how to check/adjust timing yourself, or I have to go back to the dealer, who keep saying that everything is fine. I think they just do not want (or cant) work on the older car with their new computer.
Any information will be very helpfull.
Thanks.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 1990 Audi 200 Turbo 10V Ignition Adjustments (paaudiman)*

The timing is not adjustable on the turbo motors. At least, Audi took care to make the timing adjust inaccessable without breaking off a tab that covers the distributor hold-down. I really don't think that timing is a problem. 
Do a compression test - this will indicate any internal problems. A good place to look for the source of low mileage is the oxygen sensor. Also, leaky CIS injectors or vaccuum leaks can cause these problems. I would say it is time to ditch the dealer and find a competant independant shop


----------



## paaudiman (Jul 12, 2004)

Thank you very mch for advice. Compression test is fine and vrified mileage is 16.8 mi to gallon in city driving. Former Audi owners telling me it is normal. What do you think?
Engine pick up is OK a well. The only thing bothering me that starter spins longer then in other cars I had before engine starts. Anything else I can check?
Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## lovemycars (Jul 21, 2004)

I used to have a 5000cstq that always got better than 20 mpg. I did change the injectors to eliminate the long crank to start problem. Also there is usually a small amount of black smoke when the car is started if the injectors are leaking. Another thing that I noticed was that if the car sat for several days it would start very quickly. Hope this helps.


----------



## paaudiman (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (lovemycars)*

Thank you very much for the advice. This is probably it!!Did you change them yourself, or had mechanic do it?


----------

